# Is 10K AED a decent salary for an IT consultant?



## Ramesh.Medapati (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am a software professional from India. I've received a job offer from Dubai with a flat salary of 11k AED per month(after tax).

Other benifits:
A month's paid annual leave
Free medical cover

They didn't offer me any accommodation benifits(I've heard this is usually the case for some...)

I have over 3 years of S/W development experience working on Siebel technologies.


Could you please let me know if this is a good deal or Can I negotiate the offer?
I'd appreciate any help on this..


Regards
Ramesh


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Ramesh, if they dont offer housing assistance then dont take it. You will spend every penny you earn to have somewhere to sleep. Unless you dont mind sleeping in a 10x10 room with 10 other guys and sharing one bathroom. Then you will only spend half of everything you earned.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ramesh.Medapati said:


> I am a software professional from India. I've received a job offer from Dubai with a flat salary of 11k AED per month*(after tax)*.


There is no tax on income in Dubai.


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

We have started seeing HR dept sending initial offers such as this to all candidates. This represents a massive drop in rem that is going to cause huge issues going forward.

Ramesh, our situations and expectations are all different, however what you are being offered is far from competitive for UAE (or anywhere in the world). You will have a miserable life over here on that sort of rem.


----------



## miramar (Jan 3, 2010)

Dear Ramesh,

Don't ever think about it. Turn it down, and NOW!!! Try ti immigrate to Canada or the US, INSTEAD..


----------



## Ramesh.Medapati (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you all for your inputs. Much appreciated.
I will say a Big 'NO' to the Recruiter right away..


Thanks once again, you guys are of great help..

Regards
Ramesh


----------



## miramar (Jan 3, 2010)

Ramesh.Medapati said:


> Thank you all for your inputs. Much appreciated.
> I will say a Big 'NO' to the Recruiter right away..
> 
> 
> ...


Good decision Ramesh. You deserve better.


----------



## nomad123 (Jan 4, 2010)

Dubai is going to get worse and worse, everything was revolved around real estate... i suggest moving elsewhere...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nomad123 said:


> Dubai is going to get worse and worse, everything was revolved around real estate... i suggest moving elsewhere...



Not everything is linked to property. There are other industries in the UAE and not everyone has been adversely affected. Many people are doing very well indeed.

I expect there to be more redundancies in certain areas, but Dubai is not 'over' as some have suggested. It will survive and remain an attractive destination for many expats.

-


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

i have to agree with ELPHABA here about Dubai.

Dubs has received alot of bad press in the western world recently and most of it is due to it's property burst and it not having any "oil" money.

In reality, there are so many other trades in Dubai which do make it attractive to expats ( i myself am thinking of moving from the USA to Dubs in mid-2010).

Dubai's "no tax" and it's geographical location (close to africa, europe, india etc) also makes it a great place for certain businesses to be based even though they do not do any business in the middle-eastern area.

The company that i currently consult for and will be looking to join on a more permanent basis in Dubs does ALL of it's business in emerging markets such as africa, cis and india but will be opening another office in Dubai simply for it's strategic position.

I currently work here in New York City, and most people say that NYC is "dead" too...far from it...it's "dead" for certain businesses that you always see in the media..but not all.


----------

